# Imac G3@500 & installation Os9



## tsss (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai acheté il y a peu un imac G3 500mhz, livré sans cd et installé sous panther.
Je me suis acheté une version ppc de Tiger, j'ai upgradé mon nouveau jouet à 786 mo de ram et changé le disque dur par un 80go; je me suis donc lancé dans l'installation de Tiger et tous c'est bien passé ... tous mis à part quelques bugs graphiques (dock figé, barre des menus à moitié affichée) vaincus à grand renfort de multiples réparations des autorisations !
Une fois tous bien installé, j'ai tenté lire un divx avec et là .... déception : quicktime planta lamentablement, vlc m'annonça même un violent "cpu too slow" ... non mais ho !
je regarde à droite à gauche certain parle de lecture divx sous G3 450Mhz, d'autres parlent de Mplayer (ici il plante); et puis certain soulève le problème du firmware, donc je regarde firmware 4.1.7, sur le site d'apple il y a une version 4.1.9; peut-être la solution à mes soucis, peut-être pas, en tous cas je me décide à upgrader le firmware. J'achète donc une version de Os 9.2 reçu ce matin et depuis je me bats pour l'installer :
je démarre touche C enfoncé
le cdrom tourne à fond les ballons, une petite icone du finder apparaît;
la souris apparaît à son tour;
et hop l'écran affiche une vilaine disquette avec un ?
j'ai vérifié le disque dur (jumper en position maître), petite précision la pile interne est HS, est-ce elle la fautive ?

merci d'avance de vos idées diverses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Tout d'abord, une info : mon fils regardait ses Divx avec VLC sur un iMac G3/450, mais sous "Panther" (Mac OS X 10.3), "Tiger" est plus lourd à tirer pour une petite config, ma fille en a un à 600 Mhz, en 10.3.9, il va impec, sous 10.4, je ne sais pas ce que ça donnerait !

Pour ton problème, le premier suspect qui me vienne à l'esprit, c'est le CD d'OS 9.2, c'est bien un système "boite", pas un CD d'install d'un Mac autre qu'un iMac ?


----------



## tsss (23 Juin 2008)

Bon déjà ça me rassure .... mon fils sera content, j'aurais su j'aurais acheté Os 10.3 au lieu de 10.4, enfin bref, pour le cd d'installation Os 9 c'est une version boite (je crois, il n'est pas estampillé imac ou autre), le vendeur m'a envoyé 1 cd original et un cd gravé qui contient des update (9.1, 9.2). Je me tâte à aller acheter une pile !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Tu peux toujours, mais le problème ne vient pas de là, tant que tu ne débranches pas le Mac, la PRam ne se réinitialise pas, et je ne me souviens pas avoir lu que la pile pouvait être responsable du phénomène.

Le CD, c'est un 9.quoi ? il y a eu trois générations d'iMac G3/500 : été 2000 (M5521), début 2001(M7669LL pour l'indigo, M8347LL pour le blue Dalmatian ou M8348LL pour le Flower Power ) et été 2001 (M8582LL pour l'indigo, ou M8490LL pour le Snow) . Si ton CD est un 9.0, tu ne peux pas démarrer le Mac dessus, pour le modèle été 2000, il faut au minimum Mac OS 9.0.4, et Mac OS 9.1 pour les deux autres séries. 

Ça me parait être la cause la plus probable de tes ennuis. Tu n'as pas un Mac plus ancien chez toi (il est possible de transférer un système 9.x par simple copie du "Dossier Système" d'un ordi à un autre)


----------



## tsss (24 Juin 2008)

je te remercie pour toutes ses précisions, l'imac est un Snow et le cd Os 9 donc incompatibles ....
je rebondis sur ta dernière pensée: j'ai une amie qui à un B&W G3@450 sous Os 9 (et Tiger), je vais donc suivre ton conseil, copier simplement le dossier système et zou je pourrais enfin mettre à jour mon firmware !!

je te remercie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

N'oublie pas qu'il faut au moins un 9.1 pour mettre le firmware à jour, et qu'il peut-être nécessaire d'accéder au système transféré sur l'iMac depuis un OS 9.x pour pouvoir le valider (voir plus bas).

Le mieux, serait donc que tu emporte ton iMac avec toi, le démarrer en mode "Target" après l'avoir relié en Firewire au B&W (relier en premier les deux machines éteintes par le câble Fw (6x6), puis démarrer l'iMac en gardant la touche T enfoncée, et lorsque le symbole Fw jaune commence à se ballader sur le fond bleu de l'écran de l'iMac, démarrer le PM sous OS 9. l'iMac devrait alors apparaître sur son bureau comme un disque externe.

Respecte bien cet ordre, les interfaces Fw  des Mac PPC souffrant d'un défaut (corrigé sur les Mac Intel) qui risque de les rendre inopérantes dans le cas de branchement intempestif. Pareil, une fois le travail fait, je te recommande d'éteindre les deux Mac avant de débrancher le câble.

Une fois que c'est prêt, tu copies le dossier système par glissé déposé du disque dur du PM (tu peux aussi démarrer le PM depuis ton CD OS 9, et lancer l'install sur le disque de l'iMac, puis procéder ensuite avec ton second CD aux mises à jour 9.1, 9.2.1, puis 9.2.2, ça serait encore la meilleure méthode.

Si tu "copies" simplement le système du PM, il est possible qu'arrivé sur le disque de l'iMac, il ne présente pas l'icône spécifique d'un dossier système. Dans ce cas, pas de panique, tu l'ouvres, et tu double clique sur les différents éléments présentant à l'intérieur les icônes système (commence par la valise système). Tu valide ensuite le message d'erreur te disant "en gros" que "tu me peux pas le lancer c'est un élément utilisé par Mac OS", et tu referme le dossier. il devrait alors arborer l'icône spécifique d'un dossier système, et être utilisable.

Toutefois, je pense que l'installation du système sur le disque de l'iMac depuis le PM en utilisant tes CD est préférable.

J'espère ne pas avoir été trop confus dans mes explications, mais n'hésites pas  à me demander des éclaircissement le cas échéant.


----------



## tsss (24 Juin 2008)

Impec' !
il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver le courage de descendre les pentes mon imac sous le bras .... c'est lourd un imac snow !! 
Après avoir acheter Tiger, Os 9 .... je vais me trouver une brouette pour transporter le G3 !
Merci de l'aide, c'est très sympa et très pro.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

tsss a dit:


> il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver le courage de descendre les pentes mon imac sous le bras .... c'est lourd un imac snow !!



Ah ça, à qui le dis tu ! J'ai trimballé celui de ma fille (un "Snow" 600 de la dernière série récupéré il y a trois mois environ) depuis Paris 15ème arrondissement jusqu'à chez moi (à côté de Meaux en Seine et Marne) par les transports en commun, en le tenant par la poignée (protégée par du "plastique à bulles" quand même, sinon, je pense que je n'aurais plus de doigts)), je suis donc particulièrement bien placé pour te comprendre


----------



## tsss (24 Juin 2008)

juste une petite question, si je prend ça, les maj seront accessibles via le menu pomme? si Panther lit bien les vidéos chez toi ... je réfléchis et me dis que chez moi ça devrait être "ok", je vais me faire taper par ma nenette, il va falloir trouver un bon argumentaire pour justifier tous mes achats de cd d'install !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

tsss a dit:


> juste une petite question, si je prend ça, les maj seront accessibles via le menu pomme?



Tout à fait. Pour la lecture des vidéos sur l'iMac 450 de mon fils, c'était (au passé, cet iMac a été offert à un membre de MacGe) avec VLC, hein, on a jamais testé avec couictaillme, vu que Perian n'existait pas à l'époque !


----------



## tsss (25 Juin 2008)

Hello, 
je reviens à la charge avec une ou deux questions/incertitudes:
premièrement, j'ai vu le PM de la copine ce matin, trop fatigué d'une nuit trop courte, je n'étais pas accompagné de mon imac, en faite son PM est un Bi-proc G4 450 et il tourne sous Os 9.2.2, sachant que mon imac est un G3 vais-je pouvoir faire la manip que Pascal 77 m'a recommandé ?
(le PM sera mien dans quelques semaines .... la copine voulait le balarguer à la casse, le pauvre).
Et puis, je me demande si l'upgrade sur firmware est obligatoire, actuellement l'imac à le firmware 4.1.7 f4, sur le site d'apple il est question de 4.1.9 sachant que Tiger est installé sur le bestio et tourne comme il devrait tourner sur ce genre de machine !

merci d'avance et bon dimanche


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Hello,
> je reviens à la charge avec une ou deux questions/incertitudes:
> premièrement, j'ai vu le PM de la copine ce matin, trop fatigué d'une nuit trop courte, je n'étais pas accompagné de mon imac, en faite son PM est un Bi-proc G4 450 et il tourne sous Os 9.2.2, sachant que mon imac est un G3 vais-je pouvoir faire la manip que Pascal 77 m'a recommandé ?



Alors nan, c'est rapé, le bi-pro à 450 Mhz est un modèle "Gigabit ethernet" (de juillet 2000 à janvier 2001), et a besoin au mini de Mac OS 9.0.4, donc tu ne pourras pas installer un 9.0 de cette machine.



tsss a dit:


> (le PM sera mien dans quelques semaines .... la copine voulait le balarguer à la casse, le pauvre).



Alors là, c'est une affaire, si tu le laisse sous OS 9, ce Mac est un peu plus puissant que l'iMac G3/500, mais sous OS X 10.3 ou 10.4, il est presque aussi rapide que mon PM G4/733 mono proc, donc bien plus que l'iMac !*



tsss a dit:


> Et puis, je me demande si l'upgrade sur firmware est obligatoire, actuellement l'imac à le firmware 4.1.7 f4, sur le site d'apple il est question de 4.1.9 sachant que Tiger est installé sur le bestio et tourne comme il devrait tourner sur ce genre de machine !
> 
> merci d'avance et bon dimanche



Obligatoire, non (sinon, ça aurait déjà pété), mais recommandé, certainement !


(*) Sous OS 9.x, un PM bi-pro est environ 10% plus rapide que le modèle à fréquence égale, mais mono-pro, par contre, sous OS X, qui sait bien mieux qu'OS 9 utiliser les deux processeurs, le gain en performance passe de 10% à environ 60%, ce qui fait d'un bi-pro 450 Mhz une machine aussi rapide qu'un mono-pro à 667 Mhz


----------



## tsss (25 Juin 2008)

Merci encore Pascal, je suis bluffé par ton expérience, donc vivement que le G4 arrive à la maison  mes cd de Tiger vont finalement me servir, pour l'histoire d'upgrade du firmware du G3 snow en mode target sur le G4 .... la copine à les cd d'origine du PM donc ça devrait être bon.

à bientôt, pour la suite des événements.


----------



## tsss (4 Juillet 2008)

Hello, premier message depuis mon "nouveau" PM G4 et c'est un régal, récupéré hier soir.
Après lui avoir fait une petite toilette, je lui ai collé 1,5 Go de ram et un disque de 40Go et un écran tactile 17" (pas encore connecté); il semble adorer Tiger et moi j'adore ce G4, prochaines étapes ... je dois recevoir sous peu une carte pci sata, je remplacerais donc le dd de 40Go par un raptor (76Go) qui dort dans un placard depuis trop longtemps et un second de 200Go qui ronfle aussi, Vivement !

merci encore pour tes conseils Pascal 77.

je pensais faire quelques photos de mes derniers switchs : mon tout nouveau PM G4, Mon presque nouvel Imac G3 snow et mon .... vieux MBP ! 

(p'tit bémol pour le G4, l'alim souffle pas mal ... y'a peut-être moyen de la faire taire un peu ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2008)

tsss a dit:


> (p'tit bémol pour le G4, l'alim souffle pas mal ... y'a peut-être moyen de la faire taire un peu ?)



Nan*, mais à la longue, on s'habitue &#8230; Un peu :sick:


(*) Sinon, le(s) processeur(s) risque(nt) aussi de se taire !


----------



## tsss (4 Juillet 2008)

bontempi, ça ne me gêne pas bien plus que ça !
:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tsss et Pascal 77, puisque la discussion a dévié (pour le bonheur de tsss) sur le PowerMac G4 bi-pro à 450 Mhz  modèle "Gigabit ethernet", il se trouve que je réponds à cette didscusion avec ce modèle.
1 Go de SDRAM; 1 disque de 30 Go et un autre de 40 Go; 10.3.9 dans les deux disques

Peut-on réellement monter la SDRAM à 2 Go sur ce modèle ?
Je pense à cette solution pour améliorer les performances de chargement de certaines pages internet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

Jacques_Dupontel a dit:


> Peut-on réellement monter la SDRAM à 2 Go sur ce modèle ?



Oui, il dispose de 4 slots pour des barrettes de SDRam PC133, et les plus grosses barrettes de ce type de Ram font 512 Mo. Parmi les PM G4 "tour", seuls les modèles "Audionumériques" (les derniers a avoir eu la façade "anthracite", juste avant les premiers "QuickSilver") ne peuvent avoir que 1,5 Go de Ram, car ils n'ont eux que 3 slots, tous les autres en ont 4.



Jacques_Dupontel a dit:


> Je pense à cette solution pour améliorer les performances de chargement de certaines pages internet.



Là, par contre, pas évident du tout, avec 1 go de Ram, tu es déjà largement assez doté pour que les lenteurs que tu constate en ce domaine ne viennent pas d'un manque de Ram (sauf si, en plus du navigateur, tu as lancé Photoshop avec une image de 500 Mo, plus un logiciel de modélisation 3D en plein calcul d'un rendu de ray tracing en très haute résolution, et que tu réencode une vidéo en 1280x768 avec FFMpegX).

Il y a généralement deux raisons à la lenteur de chargement de pages vidéo, sur lesquelles tu n'as que peu ou pas de prise : le débit de ta liaison internet, et la charge/capacité du serveur. La performance du navigateur peut aussi avoir une influence, mais assez marginale en comparaison de ces deux causes.


----------



## tsss (11 Juillet 2008)

Derniére nouvelle de mes nouveaux vieux mac :

Pour le G3 : maj du firmware sans problème après installation d'Os 9

Pour le G4 : installation d'une carte pci sata branchement des disque sata sans pb ça rox ! 

(sinon on s'habitue à l'alim'avion .... un tout petit peu  mais pas plus, changement du ventilo à venir !)

Jacques_Dupontel je dirais idem que Pascal 77, les 2 go de mémoire passent impec, surtout ne prend pas de la mémoire ECC (elle semble incompatible).


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

tsss a dit:


> (sinon on s'habitue à l'alim'avion .... un tout petit peu  mais pas plus, changement du ventilo à venir !)


Là, je crains que tu ne sois déçu, parce qu'à priori, ce bruit est le bruit de fonctionnement normal !


----------



## tsss (11 Juillet 2008)

Hello Pascall 77, 
petite question, quelle version de vlc utilises-tu sur ton G3 ? 
Car même après avoir mis à jour le firmware, même après avoir mis Panther (maj 10.3.9), vlc continue à ce moquer de moi en me sortant que mon cpu est "too slow", j'ai testé la denrière mouture de vlc puis la version 0.8.1 ... en vain


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

Du quel parles-tu ? Sur le "450" qu'avait mon fils aîné, c'était la 0.7.2, et sur le 600 actuel de ma fille, je viens de regarder, c'est une 0.8.4 !


----------



## tsss (11 Juillet 2008)

bon, résultat des courses :
j'ai testé VLC 0.7.2, 0.8.1, 0.8.4 et 0.8.6 (avec désinstallation et déplacement des plist entre chaque changement de version)  --> cpu too slow - drop frame est le message délivré par l'appli, mplayer lui plante directos !
Peut-être que le soucis vient des fichiers qu'un ami m'a rippé, je vais tenté de les re-ripper, je pars donc à la recherche de "comment qu'on fait pour ripper un dvd" (bha oui, je sais pas faire !).


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

Bien entendu, tu parles là uniquement de DVD libres de droit, et non protégés !


----------



## tsss (11 Juillet 2008)

heu, je parles de DVD originaux que j'ai acheté dans le commerce (fnac, ..), sur les dvd en question il n'y à pas écrit que la copie est interdite, juste un pâté sur l'interdiction de diffuser dans un lieu public. là j'ai sous les yeux "Mickey - le club des méchants" .... super chouette


----------



## Invité (11 Juillet 2008)

Essaie de ripper Mickey avec ffmpegX. 
Souvent son choix par défaut est acceptable (en avi) par un iMac 350 :rateau:


----------



## tsss (11 Juillet 2008)

j'ai testé avec HandBrake, soit dit en passant logiciel très simple pour quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien en rip DVD (comme moi), le résultat ne fonctionne pas non plus donc je testerais dans le week-end avec ffmpegX, merci l'Invité !


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (18 Juillet 2008)

J'avais une sensation de ralentissement au fil des années, car les sites deviennent de plus en plus lourds en contenus au fil du temps.

Vos explications sont claires, je ne vais donc rien changer en ce qui concerne ma RAM.


----------

